# unverschluesselte Email Dateien verschluesseln

## Sycko

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes vor: ich rufe meine emails von einem server ab, auf dem so ziemlich alle mails unverschluesselt ankommen. jetzt will ich aber nicht, dass der admin einfach so meine mails lesen kann und deswegen wollte ich sie im nachhinein verschluesseln (also: mail kommt unverschluesselt an -> verschluesselung -> dann abrufen).

weiss einer von euch, mit welchem programm das geht, es muesste mit kmail kompatibel sein, also am besten gpg oder so etwas in der richtung.

vielen dank fuer rat und tat

----------

## slick

Macht meines erachtens wenig Sinn. Denn wenn er sie lesen will kann er das schon während der "Übertragung", also bevor sie in Deinem Postfach landet.

Desweiteren um etwas zu verschlüsseln müßte dieses programm eine Passwort oder ein Keyfile besitzen, das wiederum muß auf dem Server dazu gespeichert sein -> Admin kommt auch ran.

Alles in allem ziemlich sinnlos. 

Du könntest allerdings mit ausgewählten Kommunikationspartnern über PGP/GPG verschlüsselte Mails kommunizieren.

----------

## Sycko

Hmm,

also alles in allem nicht so das, was ich mir erwuenscht hatte. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, das sei mal dahingestellt, ich will schliesslich, dass der admin nicht die Daten lesen kann, die schon auf dem Server liegen, und nicht die, die ich noch bekomme... Naja und pgp/gpg verschluesselte mails schickt eh keiner.

Naja und zu dem key: Schon mal was von asymmetrischen Verschluesselungsverfahren gehoert?

Weiss sonst jemand was besseres?

----------

## toskala

du kannst dir höxtens die mails nochmal zuschicken und dann verschlüsseln mit deinem pubkey. aber wieso sollte der admin deine mails lesen wollen?

----------

## l3u

Also, wenn du deine Mails mit einem pgp-Schlüssel verschlüsselst, der groß genug ist, dann kann sie nichtmal der BND lesen. Und groß genug ist der Schlüssel hierzu schon bei 1024 Bit - denn bei so einer Schlüsselgröße ist es _deutlich_ einfacher, in dein Haus einzubrechen und den (vergleichsweise schwach verschlüsselten) privaten Schlüssel von deinem Computer zu besorgen, als die Daten direkt zu entschlüsseln.

Aber abgesehen davon: Die eMail, die du bekommst, ist schon über 100 Server unverschlüsselt durchs Internet gewandert - also wäre es ein totaler Schwachsinn, sie _nach_ Erhalt zu verschlüsseln. Das muß wenn dann schon _vor_ dem Abschicken passieren.

Hierzu empfehle ich dir Thunderbird und enigmail (ist in der Gentoo-Version defaultmäßig einkompiliert). Und du brauchst halt noch ne funktionierende gnupg-Installation.

----------

## toskala

aber nein... der böse admin darf die mails doch nur nicht lesen. dass er sie einfach direkt vor eintreffen auf der mailbox lesen könnte spielt hierbei doch keine rolle...

----------

## Haldir

Vollkommen nutzlos, sobald du deine E-Mail wieder entschlüsselst um sie zu lesen, kann der admin sie mitlesen, sobald ein Benützer "root" ist auf dem gleichen Rechner, wird er immer die Möglichkeit haben geöffnete Dateien mitzulesen

----------

## primat

Also mal ehrlich. Wenn Du Dich gegen Deinen eigene admin schützen willst hast Du ziemlich schlechte Karten. Wenn er es wirklich darauf anlegt irgendetwas zu lesen, dann hat er dazu auch die Möglichkeiten (ich bezweifle, dass er es darauf anlegt). Selbst wenn Du etwas verschlüsselst brauchs Du irgendwo die Schlüssel, und wie willst Du die effektiv vor Adminzugriff schützen? 

Gib es auf und vertrau Deinem Admin, es gibt bestimmt ganz andere, vor denen Du Dich schützen musst!

Gruss

primat

PS: Wenn es nur um alte Sachen geht: meinst Du nicht, der Admin hat noch genug unverschlüsselte backups?

----------

## toskala

hrhr, die werden ja gottseidank nur jede nacht gefahren  :Smile:  die backups mein ich

----------

## Sycko

Hi,

ist schon seltsam, dass es hier mehr interessiert, wie sinnvoll oder nicht das ist, was ich vor habe, als wie man es macht. Den ernstgemeinten Postern danke ich trotzdem.

@Haldir&CO: Also das mit den Schluesseln scheinen einige von euch nicht zu verstehen, ich versuchs mal eben zu erklaeren: Auf dem Server liegt die verschluesselte Datei und mein PUBLIC key, mit dem die mail VERschluesselt ist. Auf MEINEM Rechner liegt mein PRIVATE key, mit dem ich die Sachen wieder ENTschluessele. Es ist also schonmal nicht wahr, dass der Admin meine Dateien lesen kann, wenn ich sie verschluessle. Ganz einfach. Das entschluesseln soll mein lokaler Rechner vornehmen - soviel dazu.

Und danke an toskala fuer deine qualifizierten Kommentare, ich moechte dich hoeflichst bitten auf diesen Thread nicht zu antworten, wenn du nichts zu sagen hast - Danke.

Ausserdem geht es nicht darum, ob es "Schwachsinn" ist, die mails nachher zu verschluesseln, weil wenn sie da so liegen, und der admin moechte (ja moechte, weil er es KANN) sie sich anschauen, dann kann er das einfach - das will ich verhindern. Ob ich ihm vertraue oder nicht spielt dabei keine Rolle, die Hauptsache ist, das er es nicht koennen soll. Wenn ihr es nicht wisst macht ja nichts, aber macht mich bitte nicht doof an deswegen.

----------

## DerMojo

Hi.

Also asymmetrisch ist wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, die Frage bleibt: Wie baust du das ein?

Das kommt jetzt stark auf den Mailserver an... Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du eingehende Mails durch Filter "pipen" und so verschlüsseln. Wenn nicht... mmmhhhh...  :Sad: 

Über den Sinn der Aktion möchte ich nicht diskutieren, aber ich muss Sycko Recht geben. Klar, der Admin kann alles, wenn er will. Aber die Gelegenheit ist größer, wenn die Mails unverschlüsselt in der Gegend rumliegen, als wenn sie direkt nach Eingang "verpackt" werden.

Daniel

----------

## toskala

lieber sycko,

aber es wäre doch zu schön, wenn jemand der etwas fragt und keine antworten bekommt die ihm gefallen, sich damit aus der verantwortung zieht, indem er eine diskussion schlicht abwürgt. das zeugt nur von schlechtem stil. mal ganz davon ab, habe ich dir einen sinnvollen kommentar geposted (ganz am anfang), den du in gänze ignoriert zu haben scheinst.

wie dem auch sei. sinnbefreit ist deine arbeit dennoch, da selbst _wenn_ du deine mails verschlüsselst, das problem besteht, dass du die mails gerne ja wieder entschlüsseln willst. demzufolge bleibt dir hier ja nur die lösung, deine mails entweder, wie bereits von mir erwähnt, an dich selbst nochmals zu bouncen und sie dabei zu verschlüsseln (gerne asynchron) und die originalmail zu löschen, oder aber sie allesamt lokal in einem crypto-container zu speichern, was aber den nutzen eines mail-clients auch wiederum ad absurdum führt, da ich vermute, dass du ein imap konto zur verfügung hast. pop3 würde das problem ja durchaus entschärfen, da deine 'alten mails' ja schon auf deiner lokalen box liegen, oder eben auf einem netzwerkshare dessen inhalt du dann ja ebenso in einen crypto-container leiten könntest.

mal von der rechtlichen lage ganz abgesehen: du befindest dich auf arbeit/in der universität auf den rechnern hast du schlichtweg nicht "einfach mal eben so" software zu installieren die aus zweifelhafter herkunft entstammt. die frage würde sich mir dann stellen ob es nicht schön wäre dir ein solches vorgehen via abmahnung abzugewöhnen. das pustet im prinzip in die selbe richtung, wie es immer heisst, dass menschen gerne auf arbeit gentoo installieren wollen, wohlgemerkt auf ihrer arbeitsstation.

sei es wie es ist, mehr habe ich hier nun nicht mehr zu sagen, da du offenbar nicht einsehen möchtest, dass dein vorhaben einfach kaum sicherheitsgewinn bringt, wenn du dich mit der person anlegen willst, die den mailserver eh verwaltet. das ganze war zu keinem zeitpunkt als angriff gegen deine person gemeint, lediglich als guter ratschlag.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ist schon seltsam, dass es hier mehr interessiert, wie sinnvoll oder nicht das ist, was ich vor habe, als wie man es macht. Den ernstgemeinten Postern danke ich trotzdem.

 

Hallo Sycko

Ich glaube, dass du nicht ganz verstanden hast, was die vorposter gemeint haben.

Wenn dir jemand eine Mail mit dem Text "Hallo Sycko, ich bin eine Mail" schickt und diese Mail nicht verschlüsselt, dann wird diese Mail erstmal unverschlüsselt vom Versenderrechner zu allen dazwischenliegenden Stationen, bis zum Mailserver deines Admins geschickt.

Wenn nun dein Admin ein ganz böser ist und gerne mit dem Risiko einer Kündigung spielt, könnte er den gesammten Maileingang einfach automatisch in ein "geheimes" Postfach kopieren lassen und erst dann in deine Mailbox zustellen lassen. Ob du nun danach deine Mails noch verschlüsselst oder nicht interessiert den Admin nicht mehr.

Aber so dumm wird der Admin nicht sein, daher wird die Mail direkt in dein Postfach landen.

Nun ist die Mail aber immer noch unverschlüsselt in der Mailbox. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist nun, dass du dir die Mail runterlädst, auf dem Server löscht, bei dir auf dem Rechner verschlüsselst und dann wieder an dich selber schickst. Nur dann ist die Mail verschlüsselt in deiner Mailbox zu finden.

Wenn du willst, dass die Mail "automatisch" verschlüsselt wird, musst du entsprechende Tools auf dem Mailserver installieren. Und da brauchst du zwangsläufig den Administrator dazu, weil du wohl kaum Administrative Rechte für den entsprechenden Mailserver hast. Aber selbst wenn der Admin sagt... "Sycko, für dich mach ich alles..." Du müsstest den Private Key (Um jetzt mal bei PGP zu bleiben) auf dem Mailserver haben, damit dieser die Mail ja verschlüsseln kann.

Und in dem Moment wo der Private Key auf dem Server ist, hast du schon verloren, weil der Admin auf den ebenfalls Zugriff hat.

Daher kann ich dir auch nur folgendes raten:

Wenn du deinem Administrator wirklich nicht vertrauen kannst, dann musst du dafür sorgen, dass die Emails VOR der Ankunft bereits verschlüsselt sind. Alles andere bringt nichts.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## l3u

Es würde auch helfen, wenn du mal _genau_ beschreiben würdest, was du vorhast, und wieso du das vorhast. Dann kann man deine Beweggründe evtl. ja nachvollziehen ... aber ein "Wie kann ich eingehende Mails auf nem Server, der nicht bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht, verschlüsseln, damit der Admin sie nicht lesen kann" hat halt nunmal ein "Kannst du dir sparen, weil Schwachsinn" zur Folge ...

----------

## Sycko

"lieber toskala",

also erstmal denke ich, dass du nicht ueber anderer personen stil reden solltest, deine erste mail war zumindest halbwegs sinnvoll, zugegeben danach kam aber nurnoch etwas, in dem du dich ueber mich lustig machst, und das nehme ich persoenlich - ist nur menschlich.

soooo, und nun zu deinem zweiten punkt: ich hatte vor, eine lokale verschluesselung auf dem server zu waehlen, die man mit hilfe von clients wie kmail wieder entschluesseln kann - daher auch keine zusatzsoftware. das ganze liefe dann folgendermassen:

die mail kommt an und wird durch einen filter verschluesselt und auf dem server abgelegt. falls ich die mail abrufe - per imap - dann bekomme ich die verschluesselte mail, die dann von meinem client entschluesselt werden soll, sozusagen zur laufzeit, auf dem server bleibt die verschluesselte mail. ich benoetige keine zusatzsoftware, vielleicht ein plug-in, jetzt verstanden?

vielleicht solltest _du_ mal nachdenken bevor du schreibst, etwa soetwas habe ich doch in deinem anhang gelesen, oder etwa nicht!? ausserdem rede ich nicht von der arbeit, ich wueder nie auf den gedanken kommen auf meinem arbeitsplatz gentoo zu installieren (???), ich weiss ja nicht, was du da so hoerst, also vergiss mal ganz schnell deine alberne abmahnung, von der ich nicht weiss, wie du ueberhaupt darauf kommst...

soo, vielleicht kommt ja noch was sinnvolles zu stande, diese ewige anfechterei ist es was mich in foren immer wieder so stoert, ich weiss nicht, ob manche leute gerne andere niedermachen, oder warum das immerwieder sein muss. ich bitte also demnaechst einfach um eine technische antwort ohne jegliche bewertung ueber sinn und unsinn meines vorhabens. das ganze ist nicht als diskussion angelgt - danke.

[Edit] einige von euch sollten sich mal etwas mit kryptography beschaeftigen- verschluesselt wird mit dem public key jungs. der private liegt bei mir auf dem heim pc.

und es geht nicht um vertrauen sondern um die moeglichkeit haben... immernoch

kann mir denn keiner einfach meine frage beantworten???

----------

## l3u

Ich find's ziemlich frech den anderen Leuten hier vorzuwerfen, daß sie keine Ahnung von Kryptographie haben, nachdem man _die_ Frage gestellt hat! IMHO sollte man in so nem Hilfeforum wie diesem nicht unbedingt mit Steinen werfen (ob man im Glashaus sitzt, ist eine andere Frage). Aber mal ganz abgesehen davon:

Hast du direkten Zugriff auf den Mailserver, wo die Mails ankommen? Wenn nicht, dann vergiß es. Und auch wenn du Zugriff hast: Die Routine, die deine ankommenden Mails verschlüsseln wird, wird auf jedem Fall dem Zugriff deines Admins unterliegen. Also kann er, wenn er will, die Routine einfach abschalten oder z.B. ne Zeile einfügen, die alle deine ankommenden Mails als Kopie direkt in sein Postfach schickt - also _vergiß_ es doch einfach. Wenn die Mail nicht schon verschlüsselt _kommt_, dann _wird_ der Admin sie lesen, wenn er will.

Und nach wie vor versteh ich nicht ganz, was genau du eigentlich mit der ganzen Aktion bezwecken willst ...

----------

## Sycko

Also das mit dem frech versteh ich nicht, weil die meisten hier immerzu davon reden dass mein private key auf den server muss, und das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. sorry. das ist eben so.

ich habe zugriff auf den server, und ich wollte eigntlich auch nur wissen, ob es moeglich ist. aber das habe ich schon so oft gesagt, ich spar mir nu einfach die muehe.

ausserdem kann ich ein bin programm auf den server in mein verzeichnis legen, das ist nicht so leicht zu verfaelschen, und wenn es das werden sollte, dann koennte ich das sehen. aber darum geht es wie gesagt nicht, ich wills halt einfach machen.

----------

## l3u

Na, dann leg doch einfach ein bin-Programm auf den Server! Meinst du, das führt sich dann von selbst aus oder wie? IMHO muß man halt trotzdem irgendwo reinschreiben, daß eine ankommende Mail dem Programm übergeben werden muß, oder?

Und wenn dir die Antworten der Leute hier nicht passen: es steht dir in jedem Fall frei in nem anderen Forum zu posten!

----------

## Sycko

ich kann meine filterregeln selber schreiben. somit kann ich das programm auch ausfuehren. und das ich in mein verzeichnis schreiben kann habe ich bereits erwaehnt.

und bitt hoer auf mich doof anzumachen. wenn das hier irgendjemandem zu bloed ist, ist es ihm doch freigestellt mir nicht zu antworten, oder?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> einige von euch sollten sich mal etwas mit kryptography beschaeftigen- verschluesselt wird mit dem public key jungs. der private liegt bei mir auf dem heim pc.

 

Erm... tja, da habe ich das doch glatt was durcheinander gebracht  :Embarassed: 

Hast natürlich recht, der public Key verschlüsselt das ganze.

Aber das andere stimmt nach wie vor. Wenn du willst, dass der Mailserver deine Mail verschlüsselt "sozusagen als Plugin" dann musst du dieses "Plugin" auch irgendwie auf dem Mailserver installieren. Und wenn nicht du der ADMIN bist, wirst du schwere Karten haben.

Und auch wenn du ein Pogramm in dein bin installierst. Irgendwie muss der Mailserver ja spitz kiregen, dass wenn eine Mail an DICH kommt, dass er vor dem verteilen in deine Inbox zuerst die Mail verschlüsseln soll. Und wieder musst du den Server modifizieren (Ich sage nicht dass das nicht geht! Ich sage nur, dass es kaum gehen wird, wenn nicht DU der Admin des Mailservers bist.)

P.s.

Jeder macht mal Fehler. Aber man kann denjenigen ja auch höflich auf seinen Fehler hinweisen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## Sycko

hi,

ja... gut, war nicht boes gemeint. ich soll ja auch nichts persoenlich nehmen  :Wink: 

noch ne kleine korrektur: ich meine nicht in mein bin, sondern eine binary datei. diese wuerde dann folgendes machen: nachdem der filter eine mail einsortiert hat, verschluesselt die bin die datei und loescht die alte - fertig. ich denke kein grosser akt. frage ist halt nur, ob kmail das unterstuetzt....

----------

## DerMojo

Hi.

Wenn du ne Binary ausführen kannst, dann kannst du dir gnupg hochladen und dann damit deine Mail verschlüsseln. Jeder Mailclient, der PGP unterstützt, sollte dann auch die Mail entschlüsseln, ganz ohne Zusatzsoftware oder Plugin (die Mail sollte dann so aussehen, als hättest du die verschlüsselt bekommen).

Deine Aufgabe sollte es dann nur sein, dir die Syntax von gnupg anzugucken  und mal zu testen, ob das so einfach klappt (wahrscheinlich musst du vorher die Mail in Header + Body zerlegen, am besten per Skript).

Kann leider nur mit Ideen dienen, nicht mit Lösungen  :Smile: 

Daniel

----------

## Sycko

Hi,

danke fuer die antwort, werd ich mal ausprobieren!

----------

## slick

Ich glaube so langsam habe ichs auch verstanden. Hast Du procmail auf dem Mailserver? Dann kannst Du doch die einkommende Post ganz einfach an ein Script pipen das das verschlüsselte Ergebnis wird dann an dich (per Anhang?) versendet. Sinn machen würde dann lokal fetchmail um die Mails abzuholen und sie wiederrum über procmail (oder "direkt") durch das "umgekehrende" Script pipen, dann würde es sogar relativ transparent auflaufen...

In bash sähe das encrypt-script schematisch etwa so aus:

```
#!/bin/bash

cat /dev/stdin > plain.mail

pgp -blabla -verschlüssel plain.mail > crypt.mail

cat crypt.mail | mailprogramm to you@zweitespostfachfürverschlüsselt.com
```

Wie man in Procmail an dieses Script pipt habe ich jetzt kein Beispiel parat...

Weiterversenden solltest Du sie auf alle Fälle, denn wen Du sie da "verschlüsselt" liegen läßt sind es binäre dateien wo der pop3-client wahrscheinlich nix mit anfangen kann.

Aber spätestens wenn der neugiere Admin merkt das er die Mails nicht mehr direkt aus deinem Postfah lesen kann macht er sich während der Übertragung zu Dir schon seine Kopie. Und dageben hilft das dann alles nichts, nur wenn der Absender verschlüsselt.Last edited by slick on Wed Feb 16, 2005 9:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## reyneke

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soo, vielleicht kommt ja noch was sinnvolles zu stande, diese ewige anfechterei ist es was mich in foren immer wieder so stoert, ich weiss nicht, ob manche leute gerne andere niedermachen, oder warum das immerwieder sein muss. ich bitte also demnaechst einfach um eine technische antwort ohne jegliche bewertung ueber sinn und unsinn meines vorhabens. das ganze ist nicht als diskussion angelgt - danke.
> 
> 

 

Hmm ... also, wenn das dir immer wieder passiert, solltest du dir vielleicht Gedanken über dein Verhalten oder die Fragen machen, die du stellst. 

Wenn Du den Leuten eine Frage stellst, Ihnen aber verbietest, sich über den Sinn der Aktion zu äußern, schöpfst du im Grunde nur Ihr Wissen ab - du beutest also andere aus und das ist wirklich kein guter Stil. Hast du das schon mal aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet? Wenn Du anschaffen willst, dann zahl!

Ich bin ja auch jemand, der gerne was perönlich nimmt, aber über ein gerüttelt Maß an Humor sollte man doch verfügen - oder verträgst du einfach keine Kritik?

Außerdem befinden wir uns hier auf einem Diskussionsforum - fällt der Groschen?

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kann mir denn keiner einfach meine frage beantworten???

 

Nein.

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## tgurr

 *toskala wrote:*   

> das pustet im prinzip in die selbe richtung, wie es immer heisst, dass menschen gerne auf arbeit gentoo installieren wollen, wohlgemerkt auf ihrer arbeitsstation.

 

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> ausserdem rede ich nicht von der arbeit, ich wueder nie auf den gedanken kommen auf meinem arbeitsplatz gentoo zu installieren (???)

 

Ist da irgendetwas an mir vorbei gezogen? Was soll den daran so abwegig sein?

Sorry für OT.

----------

## Sycko

Hi,

cool, inzwischen ist ja schon manch gutes rumgekommen, danke dafuer, werd es morgen mal ausprobieren.

an reyneke: ich sprach eher allgemein, geht ja nicht nur mir so, ist mir jetzt aber zu bloed... (seid wann zahlt den der anschaffende...?)

mit dem ot: naja... ich werd doch nicht einfach auf meinen gestellten rechner eine andere software auspielen, dass wuerde meinem chef (zu recht) nicht passen, schliesslich zahlt der fuer die software.

----------

## Haldir

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> @Haldir&CO: Also das mit den Schluesseln scheinen einige von euch nicht zu verstehen, ich versuchs mal eben zu erklaeren: Auf dem Server liegt die verschluesselte Datei und mein PUBLIC key, mit dem die mail VERschluesselt ist. Auf MEINEM Rechner liegt mein PRIVATE key, mit dem ich die Sachen wieder ENTschluessele. Es ist also schonmal nicht wahr, dass der Admin meine Dateien lesen kann, wenn ich sie verschluessle. Ganz einfach. Das entschluesseln soll mein lokaler Rechner vornehmen - soviel dazu.

 

Lieber Sycko, daher habe ich geschrieben wenn ein Benutzer "root" auf dem gleichen Rechner hat, aber nachdem dir der feine Unterschied wohl entgangen ist, erklär ich es dir nocheinmal:

Wenn ein Benützer "root" auf einem Rechner hat, kann er grundsätzlich alle Daten einsehen die auf diesem Rechner verarbeitet werden (seis email abrufen, verschlüsseln etc.).

Grundsätzlich ist sein Problem gar nicht so abwegig, denn insb. in den USA ist es Geschäftspraktik einiger Firmen den Email verkehr der Mitarbeiter zu überwachen um z.b. private Mail zu erkennen, jedoch wird das als MailFilter in einer Stufe gemacht, wo der Benutzer keinen Zugriff drauf hat und damit auch keinen Nutzen drin hat, die Emails extern zu verschlüsseln.

Oder ums kurz zu sagen, der Admin sitzt immer am längeren Hebel und damit zum ankreuzen:

[ ] Du weißt dass wenn der Admin will er trotzdem an alle Daten kommt?, nämlich wenn sie eintreffen bzw. bevor du sie verschlüsselst, wenn ers drauf anlegt, wird er über jede Änderung in deinen Mailfilter einstellungen benachrichtigt und seis nur um sicherzustellen das die Einstellungen keine Gefahr darstellen  :Wink: 

Wenn du das ankreuzen kannst, mach was du willst  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Ich glaube ich muß mal etwas sänftigen. Das der root alles darf ist ja nun denke ich allen bekannt hier. 

Wie sich jedoch im Laufe des Thread herrausstellte geht es ja nicht darum festzustellen ob das überhaupt Sinn macht sondern um die Frage wie man ein automatische Verschlüsselung realieren könnte. Die zwar genau betrachtet in diesem Fall keinen Sinn macht, aber das war ja nicht die Frage!

Ich könnte mir durchaus Szenarien vorstellen bei dem so eine automatische Verschlüsselung Sinn macht, z.B. wenn die Mails durch unsichere Netzte transportiert werden sollen und z.B. gesicherte Verbidungen (SSL etc.) nicht möglich sind. 

Also von daher ist der Einsatzzweck der Vorrichtung zwar für Sycko sinnlos (sollten ja nun wirklich alle wissen die den Thread gelesen haben und bedarf daher meiner Meinung nach keiner weiteren Diskussion mehr). Was bleibt ist die Frage wie man so etwas dennoch realisieren könnte. Vielleicht kommt ja was innovatives bei raus  :Wink: 

Und die Idee mit dem Public-Key ist gar nicht mal so schlecht... ab dem Zeitpunkt wo Mails damit einmal verschlüsselt sind kommt da auch kein Unbefugter mehr so einfach ran...

----------

## reyneke

 *Sycko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> an reyneke: ich sprach eher allgemein, geht ja nicht nur mir so, ist mir jetzt aber zu bloed... (seit wann zahlt den der anschaffende...?)

 

anschaffen  = sagen, wo's langgeht; etwas anschaffen =  Arbeit geben; 

daher auch das Sprichwort: "Wer zahlt, schafft an"., auf das sich meine Äußerung bezog. Wohl eher im süddeutschem Sprachraum zu finden, denke aber, daß es auch der Duden unter dieser Bedeutung führen wird.

Die Bedeutung, unter der du es (anscheinend ausschließlich) kennst, wirft ein interessantes Licht auf dich. 

Ich bin allerdings froh, daß wir dich doch noch zufriedenstallen konnten.

----------

## Irom

Meiiine güte, immer das gleiche.

Er hat eine frage gestellt, er hat darum gebeten nicht über den sinn zu diskutieren. Und wenn ihr diese bitte eingehalten hättet, wäre dieser thread weitaus sinnvoller ausgefallen.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Quote:*   

> anschaffen  = sagen, wo's langgeht; etwas anschaffen =  Arbeit geben; 

 

Also so kannte ich das auch noch nicht. Ich hab unter anschaffen auch eher das Gegenteil davon verstanden. Geld besorgen und nicht Geld ausgeben  :Smile: 

Wobei, als Schweizer bin ich ja auch nicht repräsentativ  :Wink: 

Aber ist immer schön, was man in einem Computerforum noch nebenbei lernen kann  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGGi

----------

## reyneke

 *Irom wrote:*   

> Meiiine güte, immer das gleiche.
> 
> Er hat eine frage gestellt, er hat darum gebeten nicht über den sinn zu diskutieren. Und wenn ihr diese bitte eingehalten hättet, wäre dieser thread weitaus sinnvoller ausgefallen.

 

Naja, was den Sinn angeht, magst du wohl recht haben. Ich finde allerdings die Art, sich auf einem Hilfeforum über die Art der Antworten aufzuregen und die Helfenden in einem aggressiven Ton anzugehen, mehr als daneben. Wer keine außer seiner eigenen Meinung verträgt, sollte diese Art der Kommunikation vielleicht eher meiden bzw. ignorieren, was ihm nicht (Achtung: süddt.) taugt.

Substantiell hat Herr Sycko meiner Argumentation im vorhergehenden Posting ja auch nichts entgegensetzten können, außer, daß seine Äußerungen "ganz allgemein" gemeint gewesen wären. Dafür versuchte er es halt auf anderem Wege - und das, nachdem es ihm eigentlich schon zu blöd wurde (siehe oben). Das fand ich halt interessant und belohnte es deswegen auch mit einer Antwort. 

Mir wird's jetzt allerdings zu langweilig, weil's ja auch zugegebenermaßen wirklich weit vom Thema wegführt und ich Netiquette eigentlich bei Forumsnutzern voraussetze.

In diesem Sinne ...

----------

## slick

Folgenden Thread zum Thema als DUP von diesem hier geschlossen. Ggf. dort auch nochmal nachlesen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-430036.html

----------

